# John Frame's comments on the RPW



## gfincher (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd like to propse some dialog on John Frame's comments about the Regulative Principle from this article:

http://www.reformed.org/misc/frame_regulative_principle.html

I know that he has written several books on the subject of worship, but I have not read them. I was only recently introduced to Frame through his article on Discerning Reader about the histrory of the reformed "wars" in the last many years:

http://www.christiancounterculture.com/40615/machen.html

But... it seems to me that in the first article, Frame is indeed attempting to derive the truth of scripture as well as honor the WCF and help us understand what it is we mean we we say we subscribe (which I do) to the Regulative Principle.

[b:9da0ea15ca][title edited for clarity][/b:9da0ea15ca]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll be as restrained as I can and simply say that you must read T. David Gordon's article &quot;Some Answers About the Regulative Principle.&quot; I believe it is available on the internet and is a sound refutation of Frame's position.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 23, 2004)

[quote:84b2891964][i:84b2891964]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:84b2891964]
I'll be as restrained as I can and simply say that you must read T. David Gordon's article &quot;Some Answers About the Regulative Principle.&quot; I believe it is available on the internet and is a sound refutation of Frame's position. [/quote:84b2891964]


Here is the link to the article Fred is talking about


[color=Brown:84b2891964]Some Answers About the Regulative Principle[/color:84b2891964]


----------



## gfincher (Jun 23, 2004)

*John Frame's comments*

Thanks for the link - I will read the suggested refutation and then post my thoughts.


----------



## duke (Jun 24, 2004)

I have to admit that when I first read through Frame's book &quot;Worship in Spirit and in Truth&quot; (or whatever its called) I found it rather good. He came across as HONESTLY trying to see what the Scriptures say on the matter. However, I have since read two books that have had a better impact on me regarding my understanding of what the Bible teaches regarding worship
1. Engaging with God - David Peterson
2. Give Praise to God - Ligon Duncan et al

You might want to pick these up and work through them if you have the time. 

Duke


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not real familiar with Frame. I have read a few papers on the internet, but that's it. From what I have read I'm not very impressed, and I'm not very impressed with this article. It appears that he is hedging as he is trying to have it both ways.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 24, 2004)

[b:42f031667b]Wayne wrote:[/b:42f031667b]
I'm not real familiar with Frame. 

 I've never read anything by him and don't know much about him. I know some on the board have reservations about some of his present beliefs or things he's written.

In looking at the description of him at the RTS web site, I see that he's written quite a bit of stuff over the years. I don't know if I'll ever get around to reading any of his materials, but, for those who have read his works, what are some of the things he's written that you would recommend reading and what are some of the things you would recommend avoiding?

Bob


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jun 25, 2004)

Frame's best work is the work he does in the areas of Theology Proper and Epistemology (I would include apologetics under epistemology because Van Tillian apologetics is fundamentally a method of exposing the inherent irrationality of all unbelieving thought, which of course, is epistemology). I have found Frame's material on Scripture to be helpful as well, but unfortunately it is only in the form of a class syllabus. As much as I love Frame, I love him for the above reasons and not for his work on worship or on other areas of theology.

That's my :wr50:


----------

